# Bikemarkt Nordhessen



## onkel_c (22. September 2011)

weil es dinge gibt, die man einfacher erst einmal regional anbietet - in der hoffnung, dass es nicht gegen die forenregeln verstößt ...

ich hätte abzugeben:

Hai Race SL Rennrad gesloopt, entspricht Standard RH 58cm
Material: 7005 SL

Geometrie:
Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 545mm
Oberrohr horizontal (bis Schnittpunkt Sattelstütze) 570mm


Ausstattung:
Gabel: Ritchey WCS Vollcarbon
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano Dura Ace
Schaltung: kpl. Shimano Dura Ace 53/39
Kassette NEU: Shimano Ultegra 12-25
Kette NEU: Shimano Ultegra
Bremsen: Shimano Dura Ace
Schalt/Bremsshebel: Shimano Dura Ace
Vorabu: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Syntace

Laufradsatz: Ritchey WCS Protocol, Messerspeichen


Gewicht ~ 7,2kg ohne Pedale (gemessen auf geeichter Waage)


Es handelt sich hier um ein reines Trainingsgerät, kein Renneinsatz, keine Stürze. Die Laufleistung beträgt in etwa 6500km (meist Schönwettereinsatz, kein Wintereinsatz!). Die Dura Ace Gruppe wurde nachträglich montiert und hat ca. 3500km gelaufen. Der Ritchey WCS Laufradsatz ist neu gelagert, spielfrei und läuft einwandfrei. Ritzelpaket und Kette sind nagelneu, Schaltung neu justiert!

Das Rad ist technisch in einem guten Zustand und weist ein paar Gebrausspuren auf. Das Rad ist in etwa 3,5 Jahre alt, der Neupreis betrug über 4000.

Der Renner fährt sich aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes und des steifen Rahmens sehr gut und weist einen sehr guten Vortrieb auf. Der Laufradsatz ist sehr leicht, lässt sich außerordentlich gut beschleunigen und ist sehr stabil. Alles in allem ein sehr schönes Rennrad das auch ambitionierten Fahrern Freude bereitet. 

Verkauf erfolgt nur, da Neuanschaffung!

Besichtigung und Probefahrt in Kassel möglich!

Preisvorstellung: 950. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich, bin bis Sonntag abend on tour .


----------



## onkel_c (27. September 2011)

eins, zwei, drei:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300603776728&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

